# Deep drop report



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well, We went out with Cato on Monday, What a hoot. Our usual spot East of the inlet was full of cold water so Cato says "He knows this other spot that is good". Soooo off we go for the 43 mile run to the "Secret Spot". Pretty nice morning and a nice long boat ride and we were making the first drop, in 370 ft. of water.
Sea Bass up to 4 lbs. and bunchs of them. Off to spot no. two and another drop in 420 ft. Tile fish and Sea Bass. Next some Groupers mixed in and more Tiles to 8 lbs. Ended up with a nice batch of Sea Bass, TileFish two Snowy Grouper and a Strawberry Grouper for good measure.
If you have never done this kind of trip, Be prepared. 400 ft. is way down there and it is Work to get 5 hooks up. Not for the relaxing kinda deal.
PS We did run through a really interesting thunder and Lightning storm 7 miles from the inlet on the way in, Kinda lets ya know where you stand with the "Cosmic Powers", if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I thought that was you on Cato's website. Great job and plenty of nice eats for a while.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good to see you made it back in 1 peice  .

I have been workin the boats all weekend myself.Got into some flatties and Spaniards
I have a OI/off shore bottom feeshin excursion to go on myself,on the 18th of July.May have to swing by and get some dirt and tips to hang bait 400ft without your wrist and arms fall off  

Great report,I swing by to see if'n your home some time this week,or next


AL


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well good luck Al. Only advice I have is get a good nights sleep the night before.

PS Dude those Tilefish are soooo good, had a batch of "FishSticks" with my boys last night. The wifey had a steak, poor woman don't know no better.

PSS My arms sure do hurt this morning, guess I'd better get back in the Gym.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

great work, I saw that on catos website, I was in hatterass village last week, there was a connercial hook and liner cleaning 400lbs of snowy grouper that they caught in 650ft of water, they were all about 6-12lbs. man I would love to do some deep dropping, sounds like cato doesnt plan on doing much of that any more.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Can I get a link to Capt Cato?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Here ya go Al. Cato


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanxs Clay!


----------

